# Общий раздел > Форум свободного общения > Юмор >  Фразы, за которые лет двадцать назад можно было легко загреметь в дурдом

## Justin

Я буду в лесу, но ты мне позвони...
- У меня уже рука замерзла с тобой разговаривать...
- Я случайно стер "Войну и мир"...
- Блин, не могу войти в почту...
- Я тебе письмо десять минут назад послал, ты получил?
- Скинь мне фото на мыло...
- Я телефон дома забыл...
- Я не могу с тобой говорить, ты все время пропадаешь...
- Положи мне деньги на трубу...
- Я завтра себе мозгов докуплю...
- Давай подарим ему домашний кинотеатр...
- Да там всего-то двести гигов...
- Я вторую мировую за немцев прошел...
- Да ты на телефоне посчитай...
- Переименуй папку...
- Дай мне двадцать пять рублей на метро...
- Я качаю эльфа...
- Воткни мне зарядку...
- Ивана нет дома, он в армии. Вы ему позвоните.

----------


## vova230

Не все так страшно. Просто некоторые фразы имели совсем другой смысл чем сейчас.

----------

